# How Many Race 1/24th Scale ?



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll start.

I race 1/24th scale hardbody oval cars and hard body drag cars.

Other than that it's HO pancakes.

Gonzo


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i collect and tinker with ho, race 1/32nd, but we always race one 1/24th race for a "warm up the track" race. we got a good deal on 1/24th cars from a local hobbyshop and each got one or 2 to play with. we don't allow any major tuning to them, and they are all pretty even (slow) but fun to run.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here in southeast Missouri we run two classes of 1/24 cars. Both feature hardbodies mounted on either Pro-track or H&R chassis. The only real difference in the two classes is the body/model year. Our vintage crash and burn class features bodies from the thirties through 1955. The modern crash and burn uses bodies from 1956 to present, with certain exceptions. Both classes are a blast to run.

In addition to the 1/24ths we also run several classes of 1/32. Most everyone involved also has a few (or maybe a lot of) ho cars as well

Patrick


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I like to race 24 scale GTP when I can.

4" WB flex chassis, Parma Super 16D 502 motor, open gearing.

__________________


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I did a little 1/24th scale racing when there was a track in town. Lexan NASCAR bodies on an oval and GTP "wedge" bodies on a hillclimb. About half the guys took it way too seriously. I haven't run one in years, but still have my car stashed away in a box somewhere. I've been trolling for a small and CHEAP 1/24th track to setup in the basement for years. It seems everything that would fit the available space and not worth its weight in gold is across the country from me.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

twolff said:


> I did a little 1/24th scale racing when there was a track in town...


Was that at Redline Raceway ?

__________________


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

SuperFist said:


> Was that at Redline Raceway ?
> 
> __________________


Yep. Do you know where the hillclimb ended up? I had a bunch of racing bucks in my box too, but I may have tossed 'em when I was in there digging my controller out.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I haven't raced them in years. Still got 'em all!

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I grew up racing 1/32 and 1/24.Started with HO in 1983.I can't believe I'm doing this for 47 years.Started with an AC Gibert set.I guess I like slots.Tom Stumpf.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> .I can't believe I'm doing this for 47 years.Tom Stumpf.


WOW!!!! ARE YOU OLD!!!!!!!

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

MARTY,You haven't been my age in years.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I run 24th scale off and on when there is a track open around here.
I like the ProTrak chassis, to run hard bodies on. The track I was running these at closed.
I keep all my stuff so I can run at the next one that opens.
Meanwhile, it's all HO dude.

Here's a ProTrak chassis with 24th scale hard body.











Rich


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very kool!! HAILTO THE KING!!
Marty


NTxSlotCars said:


> I run 24th scale off and on when there is a track open around here.
> I like the ProTrak chassis, to run hard bodies on. The track I was running these at closed.
> I keep all my stuff so I can run at the next one that opens.
> Meanwhile, it's all HO dude.
> ...


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's one of my Protrack hardbodies.










Patrick


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Tom Stumh,

My first 1.32nd set was a Gilbert as well.

It had 40 Ford coupes with gas peddle controllers.

I'm converting one of the coupe bodies " swap meet find " to a Scalextric chassis.

Nice hard bodies 

Gonzo


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I prefer vintage stuff:

Monogram Chaparral 2D - autographed by Jim Hall!!









SMP Valiant model kit w/K&B chassis. HAIL TO THE KING!!









Revell Mr. Rat Fink in a Lotus Ford. I don't competitively race it, but occasionally do some laps.









MPC Howmet Turbine w/Dynamic chassis w/K&B motor.









Marty


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Marty said:


> I prefer vintage stuff:
> 
> SMP Valiant model kit w/K&B chassis. HAIL TO THE KING!!
> 
> ...


That is DANG SWEET, and deserves another look.
Any more pics of this one?

Rich


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

On the fun side I like "Thingy's"










My favorite is this one w/Rat Fink drivin' and a purple and white tuck&roll upholstry:









Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That is DANG SWEET, and deserves another look.
> Any more pics of this one?
> 
> Rich


Thanks!!

http://www.professormotor.com/43valiant.shtml

It wasn't very competitve with the small tires plus it weighs a ton!!

Marty


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Marty said:


> Thanks!!
> http://www.professormotor.com/43valiant.shtml
> It wasn't very competitve with the small tires plus it weighs a ton!!
> Marty


That's perfect!!! (and also very accurate)
Chrysler didn't do jack at Daytona from 61 to 63 with these kinds of aerodynamics. 
Great pics, and a great build!!

I've got a 67 and a 64 I was working on. I'll dig them out and post some more pics.










Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Yours look very kool!!

In Cup racing MoPar struggled. In the 6 cylinder class with the Hyper-Pak Slant Six they dominated! So much so NASCAR dropped the class.

Somewhere around here I have a 67 I built.

'67 was a very good year in NASCAR for some reason,....Oh Yeah! Petty had 10 wins in a row and 27 wins for the season!!:thumbsup: I was into drag racing and of course MoPars. That was year I started paying attention to NASCAR and became a lifelong Richard Petty fan.

I, uh, mean my parents told me about it. I was too young. I'm not old like Tom Stumph.

Marty


NTxSlotCars said:


> That's perfect!!! (and also very accurate)
> Chrysler didn't do jack at Daytona from 61 to 63 with these kinds of aerodynamics.
> Great pics, and a great build!!
> I've got a 67 and a 64 I was working on. I'll dig them out and post some more pics.
> Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Raced 1/24 for 15 years but now the closest track is 54 miles 1 way.And the cost is high,and the tracks rarely stay open, usually because of the owners.Thats the beauty of the ho is the raceway in my basement wont close unless I want it to and I draw a bigger crowd at my races than most 1/24 commercial raceways I have been at!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

brownie374 said:


> .And the cost is high,and the tracks rarely stay open, usually because of the owners.


Amen Brother!!

I have seen raceways close down because of lack of customer service. I have seen young kids hired to run the shop but they were more interested in working on their own cars, or their girlfriends called, or their buddies wanted free track time, or.... One shop, that is closed now, had a young person working one night when we were there. He was pleasant to talk to until we started talking about HO cars. He was bored with them because the traction magnets took the fun out of racing them. Then he puts his flying doorstop with massive wings, no front wheels except little discs of lexan, no resemblance at all to a real car, has to have glue on the track to corner, on track. We quit going there.

One track that has stayed open since the 60's is Tom Thumb Hobbies in Columbus, OH. The original track owners son runs it now. One thing that has helped TT stay open is it is not JUST slot cars. They have trains, R/C stuff, models, rockets, etc...

Marty


----------



## carl72 (Feb 13, 2007)

Heres my 1/24 Modified we are building a 4 lane MDF track and these will be one of the classes



















Carl


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That looks like it would be a blast!!! Please take some videos and share with us!

Marty


carl72 said:


> Heres my 1/24 Modified we are building a 4 lane MDF track and these will be one of the classes
> Carl


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I race my 1/24th scale cars at Mark's Model World in Canton, Ohio.

His shop is home to many top gun racers and recordholders. 

Mark fits the Slot Car Zelot catagory and is a true craftsman in every sence of the word.

I'd say OHIO is the hotbed slot cars and holds many tracks within it's boarders.

Gonzo


----------

